#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Дневник начинающего вегетарианца

## Dorje Dugarov

Мало по мало уменьшаю количество употребляемого мясного в пищу, да и вобще на диете сижу... стараюсь умеренно кушать (худею)
(Обещал Аньезке что со временем стану вегетарианцем).

Уже вижу позитивные изменения
1. Скинул полкило
2. Чуть снизилось давление

Правда если долго не есть, болит голова, глушу чаем с молоком.

----------

Aion (20.08.2012), Osh (01.10.2012), Pedma Kalzang (21.08.2012), Styeba (26.08.2013), Александр Кеосаян (20.08.2012), Аньезка (20.08.2012), Бодо (14.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (20.08.2012), Джон Доу (17.01.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.08.2012), Пема Ванчук (20.08.2012), Топпер- (20.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Доржо, Вы ж бурят!

Говорят, будто они без мяса ну никак не могут.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ну я же не резко... постепенно. Сейчас я мясо ем, потому что без него честно говоря голова болит (физиология требует), но думаю организм перестроится со временем.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

В идеале буду потреблять мясо только на пудже и вино только там пить.
Сейчас я (хоть никогда и не пил) только на пудже его и употребляю, хоть и любил хорошее виски и прочие вкусные напитки.

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

забылся и поел мяса

----------


## Аньезка

> забылся и поел мяса


Ая-яй-яй. Наркотик, однако. Привязанность)

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.08.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Страсти то какие )) Держитесь, Доржо, мы с Вами))

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.08.2012), Wyrd (21.08.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (22.08.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Дордже, не повторяйте одну ошибку многих начинающих вегетарианцев  :Smilie: 
Я перестал мясо есть довольно резко. 29 ноября 2009 года я сказал, что мясо не ем и 30-ого его в моем холодильнике уже не было. Однако, я не позаботился о том, чтобы включить в свой рацион полезные продукты, которые могли бы стать поддержкой в отсутствии мяса. В итоге спустя пару недель получил очень жесткую анемию, которая по началу, как и у Вас, выражалась лишь в головной боли, а потом уже накрыла по полной.
Молочные (творог, сыр), яйца, все бобовые (чечевица в особенности), пророщенная пшеница, орехи - не забывайте про них) Также очень здорово на первых парах попить какие-нибудь витаминные комплексы (тем более осень близится, иммунитет падает).

Удачи! Хорошее дело делаете)

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.08.2012), Александр Кеосаян (05.09.2012), Аньезка (21.08.2012), Джнянаваджра (21.08.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (22.08.2012), Илия (05.09.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.08.2012), Пема Ванчук (22.08.2012), Скабед (01.10.2012), Степан Т (26.08.2013), Топпер- (26.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Да друзья, поддержка нужна... советом, опытом.
Но! Абсолютным вегетарианцем я становится не собираюсь, поскольку это противоречит наставлениям моего Учителя.
В частности, на ганапудже отказаться от мяса будет коренным падением.
Также сугубо физиологически (на уровне генетики).

Поэтому мясо останется в моем рационе на время ганапудж и если буду серьезно болеть. Есть недуги которые могут быть вылеченны только хорошим бульоном, а лекарства не помогают.

----------

Aion (22.08.2012), Пема Ванчук (22.08.2012), Топпер- (26.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> В частности, на ганапудже отказаться от мяса будет коренным падением.


5 видов мяса и 5 видов нектара никто не отменял  :Smilie:  



> Также сугубо физиологически (на уровне генетики).


До какого-то периода я долго втирал себе, что я настоящий мужик, у меня первая группа крови, я всегда ел мясо и все у меня в семье ели мясо и т.д. Правда потом пришло понимание, что это обычное цепляние за привычку есть мясо, при этом как таковая реальная потребность в нем отсутствует. 



> Есть недуги которые могут быть вылеченны только хорошим бульоном


Всегда можно найти хорошую альтернативу  :Smilie:  Возможно, даже более лучшую, чем бульон. Главное избавиться от представления о всемогущем мясе  :Smilie:

----------

Hang Gahm (22.08.2012), Джон Доу (17.01.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Был два часа назад у Зорик Ламы... прошел испытание.
Он передо мной поставил прекрасный кусок отварного мяса говядину... такой вкусный на вид, такой большой большой и говорит, на ешь, не забивай голову всякой ерундой типа там всякие диеты.
Я выдержал... не притронулся, даже желания не возникло. А раньше я бы весь кусок (там килограмма два было) съел не моргнув.

----------

Aion (22.08.2012), Pedma Kalzang (22.08.2012), Pema Sonam (22.08.2012), Styeba (26.08.2013), Александр Кеосаян (05.09.2012), Джнянаваджра (22.08.2012), Джон Доу (17.01.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.08.2012), Пема Ванчук (22.08.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (22.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Бросил есть мясо апреле, пока никаких головных болей, анемии или других растройств не наблюдалось. Даже немного мышечной массы набрал, т.к. больше физических упражнений делаю. Правда я рыбу периодически ем, и на ганапуджу немного курятинки вкушаю. Молочные и до этого часто употреблял, теперь так тем более. Думаю, нет ничего невозможного, со временем  от рыбы откажусь, и от яиц. Иногда хочется свежей котлетки или сарделек с пюре, но держусь, привычка видимо. Привязанность).

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.08.2012), Styeba (26.08.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (22.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

По-моему, в случае Дордже, все это несерьезно  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Картинка в помощь  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.08.2012), Илия (05.09.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.08.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> По-моему, в случае Дордже, все это несерьезно


поживем-увидим  :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> По-моему, в случае Дордже, все это несерьезно


Я ведь вредина, из вредности стану держаться.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А вобще такая мотивация не совсем верна в данном случае.
Отказ от мясного должен исходить из чувства сострадания к убиваемым ради мяса животным, а не потому что типо обещал прилюдно Анеьезке или типо из вредности. Такая мотивация не очень правильная.
Но я и раньше жалел животных и не раз спасал им жизнь, спасал от забоя и просто спасал, да и когда то тоже отказался от причинения смерти животным (всякий бурят должен уметь забивать овцу, корову, оленя и т.п. - культурное клеше, тем более дед по матери был знатным известным охотником, снайпером на войне следовательно умение обращаться с оружием мне было привито в глубоком детстве... на всякий случай), потому что жс убивать нехорошо, им же больно.

Я буду стараться действительно уменьшить количество употребляемого мяса, в идеале ограничившись когда организм привыкнет есть его только на ганапудже.

----------

Styeba (26.08.2013), Аньезка (22.08.2012), Джон Доу (17.01.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.08.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (23.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Сегодня держусь... выпил только маленькую чашку бульона

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.08.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Урааа!!!

----------

Zom (26.08.2013), Топпер- (26.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.09.2012)

----------


## Антончик

может кому поможет:
http://anton-aniskin.livejournal.com/245295.html
http://anton-aniskin.livejournal.com/308362.html

----------

